
Oracle Releases an OCI-Based Container Runtime Written in Rust - littlestymaar
https://thenewstack.io/oracle-opens-oci-container-runtime
======
mdaniel
From a few days ago with more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705888)

------
di4na
Interesting that CrashCart use nix under the hood.

Outside of the usual problem of being from Oracle, seems interesting.

